# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (2) vs الاهلي مدني (0) دوري سوداني الممتاز

## قنوان

*المباراه
الزعيم والاهلي مدني
المناسبه 
دوري سوداني الممتاز
الزمان
الخميس 13/5/2010 الساعه الثامنه مساءا
المكان
استاد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*


قنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوان!!!






:1 (23):


*

----------


## قنوان

*يا كريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

* منصورين انشاء  الله 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تلفزيون السودان 
*

----------


## africanu

*في الطريق الي الاستاد

قــــــــــــنوان الله يستر من الكوج
*

----------


## الامين1002

*نصر كبير انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 

قنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوان!!! 





:1 (23): 



تعرف يا ايهاب والله هي سبقتني علي فتح البوست دة لكن تاني التوبة
*

----------


## looly

*نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*منتصريين باذن الله
*

----------


## قنوان

*افريكانو ايهاب رياض
:dn3::dn3::dn3:
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهمانصرالزعيم
تخريمه
ياقنوان ما................
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## manooo

*منتصريين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الان بداية الاستديو التحليلى 
*

----------


## africanu

*حضور جماهيري ضعيف جدا
*

----------


## ميدو1

*يجب  على دفاع المريخ مراقبة اللاعب  اوتمالا مهاجم الاهلى مدنى فهو اخطرهم 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ربنا يوفقنا في هذه المباراة الصعبة جدا  , وان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم ...

بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض , بالطول بالعرض كاربوني يهز الارض ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*التشكيلة:-

محمد كمال

قاسروكا

احمد الباشا

موسي الزومة

نجم الدين

العجب 

قلق

لاسانا

بله جابر

راجي 

وارغو
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الاهلى مدنى  على الرغم من  ترتيبه المتأخر  فى روليت الدورى الا وانه يلعب خارج ملعبه افضل والان يسعى  لاستغلال  النقص  فى فرقة الاحمر  الوهاج  
*

----------


## africanu

*الاحتياطي:-

مصطفي جعفر

عبد الرحيم امبدة

طارق مختار

علاء بيت المال

سعيد السعودي

حمد الشجرة

نصر الدين الشغيل
*

----------


## africanu

*حضور في المقصورة الرئسية

مدرب الفريق القومي الياباني الجديد
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بسم الله , قرب بداية المباراة , العجب في الكابتنية ,,,

http://ar.justin.tv/alzaeim#r=ZMqjdLE~
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*اول مباراة ساشاهدها من خارج الاستاد هذا الموسم 

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الحكم ابوشنب
*

----------


## africanu

*ينتقل المايك الان الي الاخ رياض من الاستيديو الرئيسي
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الله يسترنا من ابو شنب دا ,,,
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحضور الجماهيري ضعيف جداً
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ابو شنب نهااااااااائي مامطمئن !!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حضور في المقصورة الرئسية

مدرب الفريق القومي الياباني الجديد



دة جابوهو متين يا افريكانو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحاجة المزعلاني المعلق دة 
ياخي مافي غيرو في البلد دي
*

----------


## تينا

*سلام علي كل المتواجدين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الباشا برجولة لاول مرة يشترك في كورة زي دي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*انا المزعلني النتيجه المكتوبه بالكحلي والابيض
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياشباب رابط افضل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحاجة الكويسة من المعلق ذكر تاريخ المريخ الحقيقي 1908
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف يضيع للمريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر من هجمات الاهلي المرتدة
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بلة جابر استاااااذ في الكورة السابقة دي , نحي الكنبة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بلة يتوغل ويعكس كورة جميلة يستلمها الحارس
*

----------


## تينا

*فقدناك يالجزيره
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اول ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضغط متواصل ودفاع مستميت من الاهلي
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ماشاء الله الليلة بلة جابر ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نحمد الله راجي يقوم بسلامة ,,,
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الجمهور نائم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الدفاع يلعب بثبات حتي الان , نحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مخلفة للمريخ من انطلاقة راجي
*

----------


## kramahmad

*رابط افضل لوسمحتم يا شباب
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*راجي يسدد بقوة لتصبح ركلة مرمي ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاولتراس ماشاء الله عليهم دائما حضور
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

رابط افضل لوسمحتم يا شباب



 
http://ar.justin.tv/alzaeim#r=ZMqjdLE~

دا البحضر بيو انا الان ,,,
*

----------


## تينا

*كاغسروكا ماقصرت
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*راسية من كاسروكا تخرج في الأوت
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*روقا يشارك في الركنيات , وكاد يصيب المرمي في الركنية السابقة ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اوتومالا يبدو انو يعاني من اصابة , يقال عنو انو لاعب خطير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نائم عديل الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*عكسية خطيرة تمر بسلام علي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر من الهجمات المرتدة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الف شكر على الرابط
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*روقا يتالق في الكورة الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اول ركنية للاهلي تخرج بسلام
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اوتومالا يشكل خطورة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*كثرالتمرير الغلط
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ماشاء الله بلة في السرعة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تلت ساعة ومازالت النتيجة تعادلية 0/0
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دفاع الاهلي يعتمد علي مصيدة التسلل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كثرت التمريرات الخطاء من جانب لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*روقا يراقب اوتومالا ويضعه تحت رقابة لصيقة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*تردد في التسديد
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بلة جابر يضيع مجهود زملائه بالتسديد الطائش الاروش
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يالحكم عزبتنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*موسي الزومي يضيع كورة مقشرة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*العجب تردد في التسديد
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حارس الاهلي مدني يتالق امام الهجوم المريخي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضربة جزاء مع الملك العجب في الدقيقة25
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بلنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتي مع الملك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغوووو للتسديد و
قووووون
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف الاول استيفن وارغو
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*الهدف الرابع لوارغو في الدوري والثاني من ضربة جزاء

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون وارقو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بدأـ تصفية لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*وارقو يضع الزعيم في المقدمة ,,,
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*دايرين اقوان جميله تسخن الجمهور ده
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وارغو يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ
والثالث له في الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مخالفة خطيرة مع وارقو ينال لاعب الاهلي الورقة الصفراء علي اثرها

جهاد عوض الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ما شاء الله وارقو يشكل صداع للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله يكفينا شر الحقد 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*30 دقيقة والنتيجة 1-0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*دي مافهمتها ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اللعيبه شكلهم دايرين اصالحو الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تسديدة من بلة تضرب في العار ضة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*العارضة والعوارض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجي يتعرض للعرقلة والحكم يعمل نايم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تاني عوارض العارضةِ
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1, الامين1002, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابوعبير, تينا, kramahmad, manooo, رياض عباس بخيت, riyad saad, على الصغير, عجبكو, ود فيرجينيا, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي


لكم التحايا يا صفوة
مبروووك التقدم
*

----------


## تينا

*ياعجب اجري لو تسلل لو ماتسلل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب بدون ضغط بعد الهدف
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*المذيع مالو ومال الاصابات , ركز في الكورة يا راجل
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الله يستر 
الواحد قاعد وماعندو طريقة يحضرها 
بس دعواتي للزعيم بالنصر المبين
 يـــــــــارب.

قنواااااااااااااااااان الله يستر من العوارض ، ، ،

الناس ديل مستنكرين انك تفتحي الموضوع انتي كج والا شنوووووووو؟؟؟

تاني الله يدينا الفي مرادنا.

*

----------


## تينا

*تسديده للعجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب يسدد علي الطائر تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*عجب وليس في الامر عجب

يكون هدف عالمي بس لو صدقت معاك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب يضيع كمية من الفرص الساهلة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*العجب وتسديدة جميلة تمر اعلي المرمي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*المذيع لن  ولن .............................
ده مالوه
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*علي الجهاز الفني بين الشوطين تنبيه اللاعبين للحلول والاختراقات الفردية
لكسر مصيدة التسلل الاهلاوية ,,,
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجلفوط يقول لم ولن تستطيع احراز هدف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف يضيع للاهلي من اللاعب بخيت خميس
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الحمدلله
مرت بسلامة
الله ستر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*المذيع بكورك كده مالوه
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*غياب التغطيقة اللصيقة في دفاعنا
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*رووووقا كيف يا ود فرجينيا 
؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لا بلاي شوفو الجلفوط دة بقول شنو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ماقصرت يامحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*استبسال من محمد مال
ماشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*محمد كمال يتالق ويستلم من اعلي نقطة

ماشاء الله يااسد
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

لا بلاي شوفو الجلفوط دة بقول شنو



انا خايفو بعد شوية يتلب الملعب ويدخلا بي ايدو
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

رووووقا كيف يا ود فرجينيا 
؟؟؟



 
روقاااااااا عسل عدييييييييييييل يا امجد ,,,

ان شاء الله دايما كدة ,,,
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اوتومالا لاعب مزعج
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياحكم اللحقني الطفل ده بشتكي ماله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1, الامين1002, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابوعبير, تينا, kramahmad, manooo, رياض عباس بخيت, riyad saad, على الصغير, عجبكو, ود فيرجينيا, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي 

لكم التحايا يا صفوة

مبروووك التقدم



يا شباب والله مشتاقين للمشاركاتكم ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحليلك يا العجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت الشوط الاول لصالح المريخ 1/0
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم بهدف وارقو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اوتومالا لاعب مزعج



 
ولايهمك روقا مدافع صلــــــــــــــــــد ,,,
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الزعيم ميه الميه
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 22 (22 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, acba77, africanu, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابوعبير, تينا, خالد محمد عثمان, kramahmad, manooo, رياض عباس بخيت, زقزاق, riyad saad, عجبكو, ود فيرجينيا, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي, [COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]طارق حامد[/COLOR]


شباب حلوين ازيكم 

*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا شباب والله مشتاقين للمشاركاتكم ...



 
كلنا شرف بتواجدنا بينكم يا ملك , نشكركم لكم حسن ضيافتكم في منتدانا

مريخاب اون لاين , وان شاء الله المشاركات متواصلة بيننا ,,,
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*معتز كبير في الاستديو التحليلي لمباراة تخص الزعيم الاحمر !!!
*

----------


## africanu

*حاولــــــــــــــنا استضافت كابتن الديبة لتقيم الشوط الاول

لاكن القمـــــــــــــنا حجر 

تم سؤال كابتن الديبة عن مجريات الشوط الاول

وماهو رأيه عن مجريات الشوط الاول

فكان رده

انتو ماشايفين بنفسكم


لاتعليق

لاتعليق

لاتعليق
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*برائ مهاجم سابق , كاسروقا يؤدي شوط ممتاز , ماهو رايك ياابو شيبة !!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معتز الجلفوطي يشيد بكاسا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حاولــــــــــــــنا استضافت كابتن الديبة لتقيم الشوط الاول

لاكن القمـــــــــــــنا حجر 

تم سؤال كابتن الديبة عن مجريات الشوط الاول

وماهو رأيه عن مجريات الشوط الاول

فكان رده

انتو ماشايفين بنفسكم


لاتعليق

لاتعليق

لاتعليق



ههاى الديبة والشى من معدنه لايستغرب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حاولــــــــــــــنا استضافت كابتن الديبة لتقيم الشوط الاول

لاكن القمـــــــــــــنا حجر 

تم سؤال كابتن الديبة عن مجريات الشوط الاول

وماهو رأيه عن مجريات الشوط الاول

فكان رده

انتو ماشايفين بنفسكم


لاتعليق

لاتعليق

لاتعليق



 
انتو الغلطانين , ديبة شنو , والله الديبة دا انا مااجيبو مساعد طباخين  
في صيوان عرس , ديبة شنو , والله بخجل ليو لمن يجيبوهو في التلفاز ...
*

----------


## تينا

*والله المخرج جلفوطي 
ده شنو المرض ده 
البلد عدمانه الخبره
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معتز اكد ان ضربة الجزاء صحيحة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*حليل الجزيره والتعليق والتحليل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كفااااااية الشوط ما بداء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 22 (22 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, acba77, africanu, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابوعبير, تينا, خالد محمد عثمان, kramahmad, manooo, رياض عباس بخيت, زقزاق, riyad saad, عجبكو, ود فيرجينيا, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي, [color="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]طارق حامد[/color]





 






مرحب بي ود كمال          :1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

معتز كبير في الاستديو التحليلي لمباراة تخص الزعيم الاحمر !!!



اتوقع اي حاجة مع تلفزيون السودان
وخلي روحك رياضية 

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مرحب بي ود كمال          :1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49):



عجبكو ازيك ياراجال
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*شوط اول ممتاز حسب التشكيل المتوفر , نتمني من لعيبتنا في الشوط التاني
ان يحاولوا تعزيز انتصاروم , الابتعاد عن الاصابات والكروت الملونة , خفض
مستوي الكورة في نهاية التاني والمحافظة علي النتيجة واللياقة ...
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*معتز اقنعنى 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخوانا نونا الحنونة وين اول مبارة اتابعها فى المنبر وما اشوف نونا


 وخرمانين دايرين لينا شاى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بداية الشوط الثاني 
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حقيقة معتز حلل الشوط الاول بامانة يحسد عليها واداء الملك حقه كامل ...
*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نجم الدين وتهديفة تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا سلام عليك يا ملك اداء رائع 
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نجم الدين رجاءا ركز معانا شوية ,,,
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*في حاجه دايره افهمها اتمني الاجابه عليها
فاتحه الراديو بسمع الكوره عند راجي والكوره بتكون عند ناس الاهلي بعد كده تجي الكوره لراجي دي كيف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله يا كسروغا انت مظلوم ظلم الحسن والحسين ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم يعرقل انطلاقة وارغو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياخوانا نونا الحنونة وين اول مبارة اتابعها فى المنبر وما اشوف نونا


وخرمانين دايرين لينا شاى



اسي بتجي ناطة لينا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*المعلق بتاع الراديو احسن من الجلفوط حق التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*والله سيد رجال ياروقا , اوقف كرنقو بصرامة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*




*

----------


## ابوعبير

*اللهم خارجنا من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووون لراجي عبدالعاطي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

في حاجه دايره افهمها اتمني الاجابه عليها
فاتحه الراديو بسمع الكوره عند راجي والكوره بتكون عند ناس الاهلي بعد كده تجي الكوره لراجي دي كيف



البث الاذاعي دايما يسبق البث المرئي
 المرئي بياخد زمن عشان يصل


قوووووون
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

في حاجه دايره افهمها اتمني الاجابه عليها
فاتحه الراديو بسمع الكوره عند راجي والكوره بتكون عند ناس الاهلي بعد كده تجي الكوره لراجي دي كيف



 
بكون في واحد متقدم علي الاخر ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الهدف الثانى راجى
*

----------


## تينا

*قون لراجي يارب تاني وتالت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

عجبكو ازيك ياراجال



 



والله نحمد الله يا حارسنا



قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*راااااااجي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف التاني للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف جميل من راجي عبدالعاطي ...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*راجي وهدف لايحرزه الا المحترفين الكبار , الهدف التاني من راجي عبد العاطي ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					








تسلم يا معلم يارائع
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*ادونا رابط التلفزيون السودانى حتى استطيع مشاهده الشوط الثانى... اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة 55 والنتيجة 2/0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*

*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*راجي علي الارض نتمني له السلامة ,,,
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشاء الله عواتك المريخ داخل الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*على لاعبى المريخ العمل على ذيادة الغلة من الاهداف  ربما  نحتاجها لاحقا وللمنافسة على لقب  الهداف 
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

ادونا رابط التلفزيون السودانى حتى استطيع مشاهده الشوط الثانى... اللهم انصر المريخ



 
 http://ar.justin.tv/alzaeim#r=ZMqjdLE~
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ركنية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*حمد الشجرة يتاهب للدخول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول حمدالشجرة يدخل 
ويخرج اللاعب راجي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*المدافع كاد ان يسكن الكرة الشباك
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*حمد الشجرة بديل لبله راجي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حمد عباس الشجرة بديلا لراجي ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*:ANSmile09::ANSmile09: اخوات قنوان يبدا انهن لم يقتنعن بكلامنا وشكلن حضورا فى المدرجات  :ANSmile09::ANSmile09:
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حمد عباس يوقف انطلاقة للاعب الاهلي بفاول تكتيكي ذكي جدا ,,,
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ماشاالله كاسروغا
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

على لاعبى المريخ العمل على ذيادة الغلة من الاهداف ربما نحتاجها لاحقا وللمنافسة على لقب الهداف 



:ANSmile09:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الله يستر راجي لم يستطيع الاستمرار ...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*عجييييييييييييييب يا كاسروقا , تسلم البطن الجابتك ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو والعجب وون تو تضيع من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*والله وارقو انت منحوس بكل ماتحمل الكلمة من معني , بالله هسي دي فرصة تضيع ,,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العرضة تحرم المريخ من هدف
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

حمد الشجرة بديل لبله راجي



بله راجي ده انا ما عرفتو
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*وارغو ذي الارقوز
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*:1 (49):

كاسروغا 
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*العارضة تتصدا لهجمة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*المريخ يؤدي بانتظام وتكتيك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مخالفة للمريخ
تضيع من الباشاء
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياسفاري راحت ليك
تجتهد بس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الباشا تسديدة غريبة جدا تضيع فرصة هدف من مخالفة في مكان جيد
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ما شاء الله الاستاد اليوم كلوا جنس لطيف 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف محقق يضيع من العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياسفاري راحت ليك
تجتهد بس



 
  لو اجتهاد زاتو مابزح روقا ,,,
*

----------


## تينا

*لو في زول متابع
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*قناة جستن قطعت عندي

شغالة معاكم ولا قطعت ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ماشاء الله مشجعين الزعيم من جميع الاعمار ومن الجنسين ,,,
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ستة وستون دقيقة والنتيجة لا زالت 2/صفر للزعيم (اورغو 27 وراجي عبد العاطي 51)
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*شغالة مية المية 
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

ما شاء الله الاستاد اليوم كلوا جنس لطيف 



دايرين نكبر الكوم بدل الجمهور النائم ده
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ ماشاء الله عليهو يبدع
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*واحد يجدع لينا رابط تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

قناة جستن قطعت عندي

شغالة معاكم ولا قطعت ؟؟



 
انا معاي الحمدلله شغالة ,,, انت بتهابش ليه ؟؟؟

:ANSmile09:
*

----------


## ميدو1

* لاسانا  والتمرير  الخاطئ
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مخالفة مع بله جابر
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*وارغو خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير , بس نسأل ليهو الله التوفيق .
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله تماسك جيد حتي الان في دفاعاتنا ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاهخلي خلاص راحي ليهو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*جوارح المريخ والله ماشاالله
دايرين مكافه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*قون منقوض من الحكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حكم الراية يفسد هدف الملك
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله كرنقو المدفعجي المزعج اتغير ,,,
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*شكرا جميلا المتميز ود فيرجينيا ................ وعاش المريخ عظيما بصفوته
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*هدف ابيض للعجب 
*

----------


## تينا

*العارضه والعوارض الي متي
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الحاصل شنو - انا برا الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*كوره حلوه للعجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغووووو يامعلم
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اورغو يصنع فرصة من ذهب لصالح العجب ولكن العجب يسدد في الاوت 
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*عوارض العارضة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*تسديدة جميييييييييييييييلة من الملك تمر خارج الملعب ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشغيل في التسخينة بعد غيبة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وارغــــــــــــــــــو  يــــــبـــــــــــدع 
*

----------


## تينا

*بله علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الزعيم يقدم اليوم أجمل مباراة خلال هذا الموسم 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للاهلي 
وتمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*طارق مختار بديل بله جابر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب الاهلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

شكرا جميلا المتميز ود فيرجينيا ................ وعاش المريخ عظيما بصفوته



 
الشكر للمريخ الذي جمعنا علي حبه ,,,
*

----------


## nona

*مساء الخير للجميع انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج بلة جابر ودخول طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*علي السيد واخلاق في الواطة ,,,
*

----------


## nona

*بطاقة صفراء على السيد لاب الاهلي  مدني
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الرابط بتاعك ده مضروب يا فيرجينيا
ما قادر اشوف دقيقتين متواصلات
شحتفة ما بعدها شحتفة 
:z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو يضيع هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*طارق مختار بديلا لبلة جابر , ربنا يستر ,,,
*

----------


## تينا

*والله وارغو ده مامحظوظ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اووو قدورة المجنون وتوجيهات للحكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر علي كاسروكا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*وارقو كاد ان يكون هداف البطولة فقط من مباراة اليوم , لكن تقول شنو علي حظ هذا الفتي ,,,
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الله يستر غاسروكا مصاب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ماقلتو ماشاالله 
كاسروغا مصاب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*روقا وربنا يستر , شكلو يعاني من اصابة ,,,
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فضل بس يصاب جمال الوالي اللهم لا اعتراض على حكمك ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

مساء الخير للجميع انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت



اوووو نونا جاااااات
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الف سلامة كاسيروقا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الحاصل شنو الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تم استبدال غاسروكا بي عبدالرحيم امبدة
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*الله يسترعلينا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول عبدالرحيم امبدة بديل لكاسا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*عبدالرحيم امبدة في اول ظهور بديلا لروقا لاعبي المفضل ,,,
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اوووو نونا جاااااات



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*تلاتة تغيرات اضطرارية , سترك يارب ,,,

لعيبتنا لازم يعملو علي خفض تيرم اللعب شوية ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*لعنة الاصابات تطارد لاعبى الزعيم 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب قون وتخلص علي كده
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دة مالو قابضنو كمان
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بخيت خميس لاعب الاهلي كاد ان يصيب نجم الدين في كورة مشتركة فاصيب ...
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله المشجع ده ريحني كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مشجع مريخي يقتحم الملعب ويقتاد بواسطة رجال الامن , ربنا يغطي عليو ...
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وقت بدل ضائع 4 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الباقي قون وارغو التاني
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*المشجع ده مالو
عمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*شوفو يالعيبه حب الجمهور ده اعطوهم اكثر
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*محمد كمال  ينجح فى الحفاظ على شباكه نظيفة 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تسديدة لامعني لها من الزومة
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*بالغتا فيها يا الزومة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب والانانية
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نجم الدين يمر بامتياز , معلم يا نجم الدين يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الزومة وتسديدة داركانوية (دايركان ) 
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الف سلامة يا رووووقا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*كاسروغا كراعو ورمت ولا اتكسرت ورونا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*موسي الزومة وتسديدة باستهتار في وضع جيد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق الجلفوط زعلان جداً
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله عين يا كاسا ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كورة تخرج بسلام
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

كاسروغا كراعو ورمت ولا اتكثرت ورونا



 
الدعوات , الدعوات , الدعوات ,,,
*

----------


## nona

*كاد ان يفعلها الاهلي ولكن تصطدم بالعارضة
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*الحمدلله مرت في الشبك الجانبي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مزيع جلوفطي 
*

----------


## nona

*انتهت المبارة مبرررررررروك
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورة خطرة وتسديدة اخطر تمر بسلام علي مرمي محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت الكورة بفوز المريخ 

وخروج كاسروكا من الملعب بخسارة كبيرة من للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مبروك النقاط والعرض والقادم أحلى بإذن الله تعالى
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اهة ياامجد القناة وقفت معانا , كلو منك ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*هدفين للزعيم وثلاثة نقاط تؤمن للزعيم صدارة الدورى الممتاز 
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*مبروووك النقاط
كنا نطمع في اهداف اكثر
ولكن الحظ العاثر حال دون ذلك

شكرا للحضور على المشاركات و الوصف
ان شاءالله دايما فرحانين بانتصار الزعيم
في جميع المحافل - دمتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله نهاية المباراة , والتلاتة نقاط , وكاسروقا يامن نظافة الشباك مع الحارس محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

تعرف يا ايهاب والله هي سبقتني علي فتح البوست دة لكن تاني التوبة



والله انا كمان قنوان سبقتني لكن بركة الفتحتو قنون:fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

اهة ياامجد القناة وقفت معانا , كلو منك ,,,



انت لسه مع وقفت !!!

يازول الكورة انتهت قبييييييييل

طواااالي متاخر انت
 تهي تهي
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مبروووووووووووووووك نضافة الشباك يا شباب وياروقا انت الامثل
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الجلفوط المذيع قال بكره اكبر مباره مع الجلفوط ده حكايه 
والمحلل بحلل اختصره 
ده كلام ده
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

 
انت لسه مع وقفت !!! 
يازول الكورة انتهت قبييييييييل 
طواااالي متاخر انت

تهي تهي



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه , مع تلفزيون السودان انت دايما متاخر ,,,

ارفع راسك انت مواطن طيب ,,,

:21:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله انا كمان قنوان سبقتني لكن بركة الفتحتو قنون:fgf1:



يعني انا كج يا نونا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كوره حلوه بس فيها شوية عيوب:1 (39):
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياشباب انتو ملاحظين انو التغيرات التلاتة اضرارية وربنا يستر ويكمل الدورة دي علي خير
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الحمد لله يا رب ..
ألف مبروك هذا الفوز المؤزر ..
كنت خارج الرياض والان وصلت وايدي في قلبي ليس خوفاً من قوة الاهلي ولكن خوفاً من العوارض التي ظلت تحاصر الزعيم منذ مدة ..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يحلنا باقي الموسم دة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياخوانا نونا الحنونة وين اول مبارة اتابعها فى المنبر وما اشوف نونا


وخرمانين دايرين لينا شاى



تعظيم سلام لود كمال يسال منك الخير انشاء الله :cu:
ظروف منعتني من مشاهدة المبارة لكن الحمد لله حصلت النهاية  
نحن قلنا شنو انت بذات ياود كمال طلباتك مجابة على العين والراس:punk:
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*اهنى المدرب كاربونى وهو يقود الزعيم تحت هذه الظروف الصعبه والنقص الكبير فى الفريق ... وربنا يزيح كابوس الاصابات عن مريخنا العظيم ..
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يعني انا كج يا نونا



 
كلا وحاشة يا ابو نزار :a7rjtne:
لكن دا 
كسير تلج لقنوان:10_17_201[1]:     

عشان ماتزعل :wrd:
                        	*

----------

